# Gaggia classic pro 2019....a few questions



## MRH1962 (Feb 1, 2021)

Good Evening ,

I have just bought (and awaiting delivery) a new Gaggia classic pro to go with my La Pavoni Europiccola, I have a 1Zpresso K pro grinder and a Sage Grinder pro and Acaia Pearl scales. I have a few questions where I would be grateful for advice, if it helps, I am relatively "handy" in dealing with "adapting" things:

1. is it advisable to change the existing shower screen for a professional one and group head gasket for a silicone one, and is this easy to do (any instructions gratefully received).

2. what cleaning fluids/ powders are good for the Gaggia as it appears from reading other threads that the Durgol I use for the La Pavoni may not be suitable, a comprehensive list of what is needed, and why, including degreasers, decalcifiers would be very helpful.

3. should I be backflushing, I have read a relatively "challenging" thread on this and understand Gaggia don't recommend it but I would just like to know if other Gaggia classic pro owners have found this useful, or not, and if so, what do I need?

4. I will be aiming for an 18g in 36g out, using La Marzocco filters not the OEM ones with beans from Rave coffee, what sort of time should this take ?

5. Finally, what other mods would anyone recommend, sounds like the OPV spring would be good, (is this easy to fit?) any views on whether the PID mod adds value, or not

Have a great weekend

Cheers


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Welcome! I'll just dump some things I've learned in this forum to try and answer your questions roughly in order!

I like the original shower screen personally. Some say the IMS ones are easier to keep clean.

It's easy to replace the gasket, just hook something underneath it and pull, try not to poke it with anything sharp. I'm not sure it's needed in a new machine units you're having trouble locking the portafilfer in at 6o clock.

Use descaler into the reservoir and out through the steam wand (brew and steam buttons both on), I use official gaggia bottles. Use puly caf for backflush and cleaning individual parts to remove coffee residue. Do not run that though the pump/boiler.

I backflush because I find my solenoid gets sticky otherwise and doesn't open properly. Which means coffee is getting into it and jamming it a bit. I'm not sure why gaggia doesn't like this, how else is that coffee going to be cleaned?

For recipe I try to use 16-18g but anywhere from 1:1 to 1:3 depending on beans. Nice tasting shots seem to take anywhere from 25 to 50 seconds. Not much help sorry.

Naked portafilfer is the best upgrade for me. OPV mod too. PID massively helps temp consistency and workflow and gives crazy steam power, but it is good to get a feel for the surfing technique before jumping into that one. Pressure gauge and dimmer mods also another big improvement but sightly harder / not irreversible. Shallow drip tray is also good to make room for scales. And a small mirror to see the portafilfer without bending over is also nice.

That's about all I can think of!


----------



## Dusk (Feb 19, 2021)

I understand there's no issue with backflushing a Classic with a solenoid but you couldn't with the previous (undesirable) version that didn't have the 3 way solenoid.

I haven't had issues with the gasket so you are better waiting until it's needed.

I found that an IMS basket helped with consistency and a slim drip tray gives more room for scales and bigger cups.

I found it took a little time to get good milk but watching a few YouTube videos definitely helped along with plenty of practice!


----------



## MRH1962 (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks very much both, very helpful, I think the machine arrives tomorrow so I'll report back later in the week


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

1, @MRH1962 The standard shower screen is fine, I've had no issues at all when using my GC Pro, the standard rubber group seal is stiffer than the blue Cafelat part and I personally prefer the "feel" the silicone seal gives, there was no significant benefit other than that though, a side benefit is that the rubber hardens with temp and time, the silicone doesn't.

2, I use the Puly-Caff sachets Gaggia UK enclosed with the machine to clean the group head, portafilter and basket etc, rancid coffee oil isn't a great taste enhancer fwiw. Re descaler, I use the Gaggia stuff, it's not expensive, plus if you buy it from Gaggia the online sale proves you're using approved cleaners should you have issues down the line you need to get sorted.

3, Yes I back-flush, you only have to do it the first time to realise how mucky the internals can get if you don't, it's not nice, plus as @Michael87 says, the coffee oil gums up the solenoid if it isn't cleaned that way, I suspect Gaggia advise against it due to high pressures potentially causing pipe failures etc, plus there's a liability issue if some plank unlocks a portafilter with 15bar of 90°+ water and chem cleaner blasting everywhere, unlikely but possible.

4, Think of the time a shot takes as another variable similar to grind size you can use to get a better extraction, like the Pirate Code, the standard 30secs is more of a guideline anyway, you'll get better coffee learning to master the temp surf rather than obsessing about the shot time. Raves espresso blends work well, although as a newbie to the machine I'd avoid the Monsooned Malabar which defies most of the norms and is a head scratcher to get right although awesome in milk.

5, Re other mods, I'd definitely recommend the OPV spring kit and personally the next best bang for buck was an IMS basket, that made an instant change I could see and taste. HTH and good luck with the new machine.


----------



## MRH1962 (Feb 1, 2021)

@Deegee, thanks very much for the attached, all very sensible and helpful and builds on the earlier responses, I've ordered the OPV mod and it should be here tomorrow and my machine arrived today so I'm going to put the mod on before I use it. I have used Rave coffee for some time on my La Pav and, as you say, the espresso blends are really good so will try some of it when I use the Classic later this week, all the best


----------

